# Scolopendra robusta



## AlexG (Feb 24, 2008)

Last fall I was walking on the street and by some kind of luck I see a friend of mine on his bike, so I scream his name and he stops, we chat a bit and he tells me he wants to sell his 2 Scolopendra robusta(i've been bugging him 2 years to get them  ) so the day after I get them from him but the smaller one after a few days die for no apparent reason... but I still have the nicer and bigger one and it's doing GREAT its around 4 years old (he got it, it was around 2 inches long)

anyway a long story to show you a few pics! here they are!




















take care!

Alex


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Feb 24, 2008)

Beautiful pede, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ahas (Feb 24, 2008)

Are you going to breed these guys Alex?


----------



## PhilK (Feb 25, 2008)

Simply amazing...

So jealous..


----------



## Greg Pelka (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry dude, but... it's not a S. robousta 
It's a unrecognized specie from Ecuador.
S. robusta is mexican specie.

So.. the correct name is Scolopendra sp. Ecuador 

Ps: Beautiful one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PhilK (Feb 25, 2008)

What do you feed something like that? My centipede is only about 15 or 16cm and it eats close to 10 crickets in one night. And it eats them flat out like a lizard drinking, no worries. Can't imagine keeping the food up to that monster.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Feb 25, 2008)

ahas said:


> Are you going to breed these guys Alex?


If only that was possible... Oh well, great pics, Alex . I LOVE the face-shot!!!!

 phil.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Feb 25, 2008)

*unbelievable*

love them real nice photos,and i sure wish we would get these in the states allready
andy


----------



## AlexG (Feb 27, 2008)

justGreg said:


> Sorry dude, but... it's not a S. robousta
> It's a unrecognized specie from Ecuador.
> S. robusta is mexican specie.
> 
> ...



Why would it be more a specie from ecuador and not from mexico? what are the differences??...
tHX

Alex


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 27, 2008)

the name Scolopendra robusta belongs to a medium sized (~5"/13cm BL )species of centipede found in mexico. basically he was saying you have the wrong species name for that centipede

the correct species name would be more like Scolopendra sp. "Ecuador"


----------



## Greg Pelka (Feb 28, 2008)

AlexG said:


> Why would it be more a specie from ecuador and not from mexico? what are the differences??...
> tHX
> 
> Alex


They're two different species, also S. robusta doesn't occure in trade.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Feb 28, 2008)

*confused*

for the last year have seen similiar pedes on european markets,pics and threads all labelled as robusta.either way they look great.love to own one
andy


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 28, 2008)

very nice pics!
always like to see eye pics, they are so darn interesting


----------



## Greg Pelka (Feb 28, 2008)

bluefrogtat2 said:


> for the last year have seen similiar pedes on european markets,pics and threads all labelled as robusta.either way they look great.love to own one
> andy


Yey! It's true! But it's fake:/
It's a labeling error in one of books. Those guys come from Ecuador, it's far, far from places where S. gigantea  or S. robusta occures...
In trade very often you can found S. gigantea robusta, or S. robusta, but a scietifical name is an unrecognized specie from Ecuador, mayby S. angulata as Steven said, but who knows.....


----------

